#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  How will you do to reduce the Risk operations and NPT !!?  Read more: http://www.egpe

## Mr.DEEB

In case you have encountered any of the following drilling problems ,List of steps
you will do to reduce the Risk operations and NPT

- While drilling the depleted zone and had differential stuck on place

- Lost Circulation in Sand zone with no return while drilling 12.25"hole
section in long shale interval

- Drilling 8.5" hole section to depth 14500ft , had pressure dropped 500 psi
, the rest of the section TD is 60ft and ROP still high

- Drilling 8.5" hole section to depth 16,500ft , bit in hole was rock bit 617
IADC ,total bit hours 80 hrs ,Bit company recommended working hours
was 70hours, still in progress to complete section to Casing point to
depth 16,550ft ,Rop was 5 ft/hr and in the last 10 hrs Rop was 2.7 ft/hr
Evaluate the status



- Lost Circulation in Fracture lime stone interval with no return while
drilling 16"hole section in long shale interval , Mud weight while drilling 13
ppg, ECD 14.8ppg ,Pumping rate 980gpm , a slight return on surface
when reduce Gallons to 454pgm
See More: How will you do to reduce the Risk operations and NPT !!?  Read more: http://www.egpe

----------

